# Grizzly G0752 carriage question



## WarrenP (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey Everyone,  I have another question about the G0752. I was wondering what part of the bed/ways does the carriage actually slide on. On both ways there are a flat section, then there is the upside down V shaped section. I couldn't tell just by looking and I didn't want to take the apron apart just to make sure of what I thought. I thought the apron ran back and forth on top of the flat section so I always leveled the lathe according to the flat part. I noticed that the V part isn't level the same as the flat so I am hoping I am right in using the flat part with a couple 123 blocks to higher the level to level the lathe. Im sure a dumb question but with me replacing the spindle bearings and need to check the headstock alignment, etc I was leveling the ways and wanted to make sure I wasn't wrong . Thanks for any help on this. Warren


----------



## cathead (Mar 20, 2018)

Generally both the carriage and tail stock run on one flat way and one vee way.  It's easy to see the tailstock ways so the 
other two are for the carriage.  The vee keeps the tail stock and carriage perfectly parallel to the ways.


----------



## The_Apprentice (Mar 20, 2018)

> I couldn't tell just by looking

You should be able to tell by just observing how the oil streaks. You HAVE been putting oil on the ways, yes? 

While i do not have a Grizzly (yet), I have examined my King. Of the two flat way sections, the one with the 'V' is not even touched. In fact, if you look under the carriage, none of the flat on that side is even touched. The 'V' carries the whole weight.

On the other side, there is a chunk of the flat being used, but at least 1/3 of it seems to have no contact ever with anything.

Ohh, and my ways I have are both Hardened & Ground if that solves any further questions.

Now, hopefully someone with your model can give you better input here.


----------



## Dave Paine (Mar 20, 2018)

Looking at the Grizzly site pictures, the carriage has wipers for the front "V" so it will ride on this "V" and the rear flat section.  The tailstock appears to ride on the two flat sections.

This lathe seems to only have a single "V".


----------



## jwmelvin (Mar 20, 2018)

I have a G0602. Carriage rides on the outer rails, front is V and rear is flat. Tailstock rides on inner rails, front is flat and rear is V. 











That said, my understanding is to level it using 123 blocks on the flat sections.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Mar 20, 2018)

On my G4003G, the carriage slides on the V in front and the flat on the back,
while the tailstock glides on the flat in front and the v on the back.


----------



## WarrenP (Mar 20, 2018)

OK, that answers my question about leveling, I will still use the flat sections with 123 blocks. Good to know I was doing it correctly. Just wanted to confirm. Thank You.


----------

